# Neue Gefahr für die Fischbestände?



## Sneep (22. Dezember 2017)

Hallo, 

ich beobachte seit einem Jahr  eine drastische Verringerung der Bestände, die eine normale jährliche Schwankung übersteigt.

Wenn ich die Ergebnisse der E-Fischen 2016 und 2017 vergleiche, so waren die Fänge an den gleichen Probenstrecken in diesem Jahr ausnahmslos geringer, teilweise um mehr als 50 %. Einzige Ausnahme waren Lachs-Parrs, die waren fett und zahlreich wie bisher in kaum einem Jahr.
die größten Einbußen gab es bei Rotauge und teilweise beim Gründling, Arten die auf Nahrungsmangel negativ reagieren,

Die Fliegenfischer berichten übereinstimmend über ein sehr geringes Insektenaufkommen.

Dazu passt auch eine Beobachtung bei der Winterfütterung bei Vögeln. Im letzten Winter war so gut wie kein Vogel zu beobachten. Das war davor ganz anders. Als ich im Sommer die 3 letzten Meisen Knödel verfüttert habe, war am Futterhaus die Hölle los. Dutzende von Vögeln stritten sich um diese Fettkugeln. Die Knödel wurden sofort an die Brut verfüttert.
Möglicherweise war es im Winter so ruhig, da in der Brutsaison kaum Jungvögel aufkamen. Auch in der nächsten Brutsaison herrschte Nahrungsmangel.  So erklärt sich der Andrang am Futterhaus im Sommer.

Es gibt für diese Beobachtungen eine Theorie, die alles erklären würde. 
Der Rückgang der Insekten ist so gravierend, dass die ersten, deutlichen Folgen zu sehen sind.
Sollte das in dem Tempo weitergehen, müssen wir uns auf deutlich geschrumpfte Fischbestände einstellen. Wenn tatsächlich ca. 50% der Insekten fehlen, kann das nicht ohne Folgen für andere Arten bleiben.
  Ich betone, das ist nur eine Theorie, ich habe dafür keine  Belege. Es würde mich interessieren, was ihr davon haltet und ob ihr ähnliches beobachtet habt.


  SneeP


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischbestände?*

Daten gesucht bez. Anteil Insekten an Biomasse in Gewässern


----------



## Tigersclaw (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischbestände?*

Heyho es ist leider noch schlimmer

http://www.sueddeutsche.de/wissen/i...cher-insektenschwund-in-deutschland-1.3713567

auch meine ehemaligen Insektenfangenden Kollegen haben deutliche Rückgänge der Insektenfauna über die Jahre beobachten können.

Das das Auswirkungen auf die Nahrungsketten haben MUSS ist jedem klar.

Ich hab die Neonicotinoide und andere Mittelchen in Verdacht. Dazu noch Klimawandel und die Verarmung weiter Landstriche, was mögliche Futterpflanzen angeht.

Die Abnahme der Bestände ist nur ein weiteres Zeichen... 

claw


----------



## BERND2000 (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischbestände?*

Mir fällt nur eine Insektenart ein wo so etwas genauer verfolgt wird und auch in die Öffentlichkeit gelangt.
Das Haustier Biene hat eben Eigentümer die längst vermehrt Probleme haben.
Der Betrachtung das moderne Insektizide enorme Nebenwirkungen haben, kommt aber aus dem Vogelschutz, wo halt Wiesenvögel immer weniger werden, weil sie nicht genug Insekten finden.
 Es geht um unglaublich hochwirksame Mittel, die teilweise zu großen Teilen vom Winde verweht oder vom Wasser ausgewaschen und gelöst werden.
 Klar das so etwas auch Fische betrifft, denn es betrifft Insekten und Krebstiere.



Das das auch noch viele weitere Tausend Arten betreffen wird, bleibt fast ohne öffentliches Interesse.
Wenn man Landwirtschafft in eine Againdustrie verwandelt, treten halt auch die dann normalen Industriellen Probleme auf.
Deutschland ist da voll auf dem Weg, als Erzeuger und als Befürworter dieser modernen Mittelchen. 
 Die europäischen Nachbarländer sträuben sich da noch etwas mehr.
(Auch da zeigt es sich wieder, das in Deutschland Umweltschutz wie in der Vergangenheit auch, eher das Schlusslicht für Europa trägt)

In Deutschland haben die Menschen derzeit andere Themen, als Umweltschutz.
Ob Flächig Spritzmittel eingesetzt werden um Insekten oder Unkräuter zu vernichten, interessiert gar keinen mehr.
Ob sie sich wirklich zu wie zugelassen, schnell abbauen noch weniger.
Solange eine direkte Schädigung von Menschen nicht zweifelsfrei nachzuweisen ist, scheinen die Bürger das o.K zu finden.
Was für eine Veränderung des Zeitgeistes, der Bildungselite scheint Verantwortungsgefühl und Allgemeinwissen verloren gegangen zu sein.
Die macht nun voll auf rücksichtsloser Selbstverwirklichung, global und wirtschaftlichen Fortschrittswahn.
Kein Problem scheint technisch unlösbar, auch wenn es klüger wäre die Probleme gar nicht erst zu erschaffen.
Es sind halt Fortschritts-Gläubige.


----------



## fishhawk (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischbestände?*

Hallo,



> ich beobachte seit einem Jahr eine drastische Verringerung der Bestände, die eine normale jährliche Schwankung übersteigt.



wenn die Fischnährtiere abnehmen, werden auch die Fischbestände sinken.

Bleibt die Frage, inwieweit die Fischnnährtiere weniger wurden und wodurch das verursacht wurde.

Das kann lokal ja unterschiedlich ausgeprägt sein.

Bezieht sich das nur auf bestimmte Gewässer oder ist das bei euch flächendeckend z u beobachten.


----------



## BERND2000 (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischbestände?*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Das kann lokal ja unterschiedlich ausgeprägt sein.
> 
> Bezieht sich das nur auf bestimmte Gewässer oder ist das bei euch flächendeckend z u beobachten.


 
 Ich denke das wird er schon beobachten....um es herauszufinden.

 Die Frage ist, beobachtest und verfolgst Du es auch?
 Wie ist das bei Euch oder Dier ?|bigeyes

 Ich bemerkte enorme Veränderungen, bei Krabben, Muscheln, Krebstieren und Insekten, als ich hinsah...


----------



## fishhawk (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischbestände?*

Hallo,



> Die Frage ist, beobachtest und verfolgst Du es auch?



nein, ich führe keine regelmäßigen Bestandskontrollen an Fischnährtieren durch und kann deshalb auch keine Veränderungen dokumentieren.

Früher als ich noch öfter mal mit der Fliege auf Äschen und Forellen gefischt habe, kam schon häufiger mal der Aquarienkescher zu Einsatz und auch der eine oder andere Stein wurde umgedreht. 

Nachdem ich das Fliegenfischen aufgegeben habe und andere Fischarten in anderen Gewässer befische, mache ich das nicht mehr.

Da ich mit meinen Fangergebnissen nach wie vor zufrieden bin, hab ich mir auch noch keine größeren Gedanken gemacht. 

Wäre vielleicht anders, wenn ich Bewirtschafter wäre.


----------



## gründler (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischbestände?*

Es sind nicht nur Mücken und co. auch Infusorien haben drastisch abgenommen.

Da ich bei manchen Larven Infusorien brauche und regelm. Aufgüsse mache,ist mir aufgefallen das es zb bei Heu und Stroh immer schlechtere Ansätze gibt.

Auch anderen Züchtern die damit arbeiten ist das aufgefallen,das gleiche mit Bananen etc.Aufgüsse mit Bananen klappen nicht mehr so wie noch vor 20J. als wenn überall was drin ist, was alles (fast alles) abtötet. 

Das thema wird noch in Zukunft ein dicker Bestandteil unserer Welt werden.

#h


----------



## Kolja Kreder (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischbestände?*

Das Insektensterben ist ein echtes Problem. Allerdings dürfte es nichts mit Glyphosat zu tun haben. Es gibt den Verdacht, das Fibronil damit im Zusammenhang stehen könnte. Ich glaube aber auch, dass möglicher Weise auch unsere Gewässer "zu sauber" geworden sind. Sicher brauchen wir mehr Feuchtwälder und Überschwemmungsgebiete. Allerdings kommen ja nicht alle Insektenlarven aus dem Wasser.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischbestände?*

Man kann schon heute einen Zusammenhang vermuten. Und der Prozess geht ja nicht schlagartig voran, sondern hat schleichend begonnen und nimmt wohl immer mehr Fahrt auf.

Zuerst klagten einige über weniger Fänge, heute haben wir Themen zu: 

Rückgang der Felchen Bodesee
Plattfische zu dünn
Fischbestand im Rhein rückläufig
Heringsbestand der Ostsee,Fische bleiben zu klein, wachsen langsam ab


Für diese Themen werden verschiedene Gründe angeführt, aber neben z.B. Klimawandel oder Nährstoffmangel wäre auch der Rückgang an Krebsleiden, Insekten und deren Larven eine mögliche schlüssige Erklärung. 

Wäre vielleicht interessant, weitere Themen zusammenzutragen, die euch dazu einfallen.


----------



## BERND2000 (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischbestände?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Das Insektensterben ist ein echtes Problem. Allerdings dürfte es nichts mit *Glyphosat* zu tun haben.


 
 Das ist schon wieder ein Schwesterthema, denn das ist halt ein Pflanzengift.

 Ob so etwas auch bei Algen und Wasserpflanzen wirkt, darüber habe ich auch noch nicht wirklich nachgedacht.
 Aber jetzt wo ich nachdenke, einen unseren Pflanzenreichen kalten Brutbäche fand ich im Sommer dann beim Brutbesatz Wasserpflanzen frei vor, so wie nie zuvor.
 Ergo war es nur noch eine flache Sandwüste, wo sonst kaltes Quellwasser Steine und Kies freigelegt wurden und sich Vertiefungen und Verstecke abwechselten.

 Es gibt aber auch Probleme durch das Verschwinden von Futterpflanzen am Rande der Äcker.


----------



## BERND2000 (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischbestände?*



gründler schrieb:


> Es sind nicht nur Mücken und co. auch Infusorien haben drastisch abgenommen.
> 
> Da ich bei manchen Larven Infusorien brauche und regelm. Aufgüsse mache,ist mir aufgefallen das es zb bei Heu und Stroh immer schlechtere Ansätze gibt.
> 
> ...


 
 Wusste ich auch noch nicht..
 Stimmt es eigentlich das einige Fischzuchtanlagen längst nur noch mit Tiefenwasser bei der Erbrütung arbeiten, weil beim Einsatz von Oberflächenwasser der Erfolg schwindet?


----------



## Bobster (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischbestände?*



Testudo schrieb:


> Wäre vielleicht interessant, weitere Themen zusammenzutragen, die euch dazu einfallen.


 
 Alle möglichen Thesen hin- oder her,
 ausschlaggebend ist, das es zu viele Menschen gibt.
 Ganz einfach !
 ...und diese biologische Masse ist nicht regulierbar.

 Der Mensch, als "Fehlentwicklung der Natur" !

 Als "Realist" sehe ich den Ausgang dieser Entwicklung sehr "nüchtern".
 Heute sind wir aktuell 7,6 Milliarden Menschen.
 2011 waren wir noch sieben Milliarden Menschen, im Jahr 2050 werden wir laut Prognosen der Vereinten Nationen 9,8 Milliarden und im Jahr 2100 11,2 Milliarden sein.

 Wenn mir jetzt noch einer erzählen will, das alles gut wird,
 den halte ich für einen Spinner :m


----------



## gründler (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischbestände?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Wusste ich auch noch nicht..
> Stimmt es eigentlich das einige Fischzuchtanlagen längst nur noch mit Tiefenwasser bei der Erbrütung arbeiten, weil beim Einsatz von Oberflächenwasser der Erfolg schwindet?



Jap immer mehr machen das,auch z.t wegen neuer Auflagen Wasserentnahmeregelungen usw.

Wir arbeiten auch nur noch mit Tiefenwasser extra nen neuen Brunnen bohren lassen.


----------



## BERND2000 (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischbestände?*



Bobster schrieb:


> Alle möglichen Thesen hin- oder her,
> ausschlaggebend ist, das es zu viele Menschen gibt.
> Ganz einfach !
> ...und diese biologische Masse ist nicht regulierbar.
> ...


 
 |good:

 Aber das sind keine Spinner, lediglich gläubige Träumer.
 Vielleicht auch Wachstums-Abhängige Junkis.
 Träume machen die Welt halt nett, wenn man das Denken ausschaltet und nur die Gegenwart genießt.


----------



## fishhawk (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischbestände?*

Hallo,



> ...und diese biologische Masse ist nicht regulierbar.



Zumindest nicht mit den Mitteln eines demokratischen Rechtsstaates.

Trotzdem bin ich der Meinung, dass es zumindest lokal noch Handlungsspielräume zwischen "schlimm" und "katastrophal" geben könnte.

Aber dazu müsste wohl der politische Wille und die wirtschaftliche Bereitschaft vorhanden sein.


----------



## gründler (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischbestände?*



Bobster schrieb:


> ...und diese biologische Masse ist nicht regulierbar.




Doch ist sie...Die Natur hilft sich immer selbst....

Und wenn es nicht die Natur macht dann der Mensch selbst..Kriege Seuchen etc.

Geschichte wiederhohlt sich immer und immer wieder (siehe Zeitgeschichte der Menschen).

Auch ist der Mensch als solches nicht "Lernfähig" langfristig zu denken..das Motto lautet...weiter wie bisher,wird schon gut gehen...fällt dann das Kind in Brunnen,gibt es erstmal nen Aufschrei und es muss sich was ändern bla bla.....aber nach 3 tagen verläuft sich das wieder und es geht weiter wie bisher.....



#h


----------



## BERND2000 (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischbestände?*

Zurück zum Thema.

 Wer hinschaut kann da schon Veränderungen wahrnehmen.

 In meiner Region sind Wollhandkrabben heute recht selten geworden, wo einst tausende zu sehen war findet man sie nun nur noch vereinzelt.
 Ich war 2017 in Geesthacht , auch dort waren sie kaum zu sehen.
 Ich sehe weniger Flohkrebse und wo einst tausende von Muschelschalen am Weserstrand lagen, liegen nun nur noch vereinzelte.
 Das Gestöber der Eintagsfliegen ist auch nicht mehr so dicht wie um 2000 und auch dem Kamberkrebs scheinen in Nebengewässer der Weser weniger zurückgegangen als in dem Ableiter selbst. 

 Aquarianer stellen fest das es weniger Futter zu Tümpeln gibt.
 Biologen sagen es müsse neben dem Kormoran noch andere Gründe für den Rückgang der Äschen geben.
 Vogelschützer beklagen das selbst in Schutzgebieten die Anzahl der Wiesenvögel schwindet.
 Die Imker stellen ein Bienenstreben fest.
 Die Angler beklagen zu "sauberes Wasser" und Rückgang der Fänge, wobei sie vor allem den Kormoran in Verdacht haben. 
 Insektenfreunde stellen vielfach einen Rückgang von Arten und Anzahl fest.

 Witziger weise, glauben viele das wir heute viel umweltbewusster seien und das der Umweltschutz politisch verankert wäre...
 Sorry, viele haben lediglich aufgehört genau hin zu sehen.
 Ich kenn nicht wenige Landwirte die diese Spritzmittel kritischer sehen als die Öffentlichkeit.
 Nicht wenige fühlen sich wirtschaftlich von der Politik gezwungen etwas einzusetzen was Ihnen bedrohlich erscheint.
 Auch dort fördert die Politik, die rücksichtslose Massenproduktion anstatt auf Eigenverantwortung und Rücksicht zu setzen.


----------



## UMueller (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischbestände?*



gründler schrieb:


> Es sind nicht nur Mücken und co. auch Infusorien haben drastisch abgenommen.
> 
> Da ich bei manchen Larven Infusorien brauche und regelm. Aufgüsse mache,ist mir aufgefallen das es zb bei Heu und Stroh immer schlechtere Ansätze gibt.
> 
> ...


Es ist schon beängstigend, wenn Fischlarven quasi verhungern müssen, weil ein Gift in der Umwelt fast allen Nährtierchen den Garaus macht. 
Das mit dem Tiefenwasser bei der Erbrütung wusst ich so auch nicht und macht die ganze Sache nur noch besorgniserregender. Heißt aber wenn nicht bald gegengesteuert wird unsere Fauna weiter verarmen wird. Sowohl was Arten als auch Induvidienanzahl betrifft.
Wenn bei der Suche nach den Ursachen weiter rumgeeiert wird seh ich eher schwarz. Einen hauptverdächtigen die Neonics werden aber vom Bauernverband und den Herstellern eher verteidigt als das dieses Problem mal angegangen wird.  
Muss erst weiter untersucht werden ... bla,bla. Dabei wissen die Hersteller doch ganz genau was sie entwickelt haben. Ein Insektizid was wohl ein bischen zu gut wirkt.


----------



## Laichzeit (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischbestände?*

Dieses Jahr war ich nicht sehr viel unterwegs, habe aber in zwei Flüssen deutlich mehr Algen gesehen, als in den Jahren davor.
Früher lebten unter fast jedem Stein ein paar Schmerlen oder eine Groppe und eine Menge an Bachflohkrebsen, heute ein flächiger Belag aus fädigen, braunen Algen, der hauptsächlich von Wasserschnecken bewohnt wird.
Die Algen sind im Sommer zum Teil durch Hitze und Trockenfallen eingegangen und haben bei steigendem Pegel zusammen mit dem üblichen Dreck und Sand das Kieslückensystem verfüllt. Jeder Schritt wirbelte Schlamm auf. Ein ordentliches Hochwasser zum "Durchfegen" blieb aus.
Andererseits war die Menge der jungen Weißfische geschätzt eher überdurchschnittlich, es wurde an zwei Terminen abgelaicht, im Herbst waren eindeutig zwei verschieden große Klassen an Döbeln und vor Allem Haseln zu sehen. 
Entgegen dem generellen Trend des Insektensterbens habe ich zum ersten Mal einen Maifliegenschlupf mit richtigen Schwarm, anstelle von Einzeltieren erlebt. (Vielleicht auch nur das erste Mal zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort)


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischbestände?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Entgegen dem generellen Trend des Insektensterbens habe ich zum ersten Mal einen Maifliegenschlupf mit richtigen Schwarm, anstelle von Einzeltieren erlebt. (Vielleicht auch nur das erste Mal zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort)


Ich habe schon von mehreren Schützern gehört, dass 2016 das Schlimmste Jahr gewesen sein muss, dieses Jahr aber teilweise deutlich mehr Insekten gezählt wurde (u. a. Bodensee)..
Kann das weder bestätigen noch verneinen.

Sollte Insektensterben zu zurückgehenden Fischbeständen führen, können Nachhaltiker wegen mir senkrecht kotzen, dann wird man aber das Thema Besatz nochmal ganz anders diskutieren müssen..


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischbestände?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Zurück zum Thema.
> 
> Wer hinschaut kann da schon Veränderungen wahrnehmen.
> 
> ...



Danke, ein gutes Posting das viele interessante Sachverhalte aufzeigt.

Wenn man überlegt wovon sich Fische in den Nährstoffmangel Bereichen ernähren, dann sind das eben oft Insekten und deren Larven. Da ist der Weg zur Äsche ein kurzer.

Und für Thomas  ja geschwächte Tiere fallen leichter einem Räuber zum Opfer.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischbestände?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich habe schon von mehreren Schützern gehört, dass 2016 das Schlimmste Jahr gewesen sein muss, dieses Jahr aber teilweise deutlich mehr Insekten gezählt wurde (u. a. Bodensee)..
> Kann das weder bestätigen noch verneinen.
> 
> Sollte Insektensterben zu zurückgehenden Fischbeständen führen, können Nachhaltiker wegen mir senkrecht kotzen, dann wird man aber das Thema Besatz nochmal ganz anders diskutieren müssen..



Da versucht man mal nett zu sein und dann kommen wieder solche Formulierungen wie "Nachhaltiker"#q

Dabei zeigst du auf, das dich das Thema zwar aufregt, aber du nicht begriffen hast, das es nicht hilft immer wieder  Kühe in den Stall zu stellen, die verhungern,  wenn du kein Heu hast.  So gibt es weder Milch noch Steaks.


----------



## Fruehling (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischbestände?*



Testudo schrieb:


> Da versucht man mal nett zu sein und dann kommen wieder solche Formulierungen wie "Nachhaltiker"#q...



Wundert dich nicht mehr wirklich, oder? 

Als es vor einer Weile um die Reproduktion der Aale in Gefangenschaft ging, hatte Laichzeit das passende Argument parat: Bloßes Rumdoktern an Symptomen, ohne die Ursachen abzustellen!

Ähnlich sehe ich solche Aktivitäten wie die Verwendung von Tiefenwasser in der Fischzucht. Dringendst nötige Ursachenforschung und -bekämpfung wird über Jahre hinausgezögert und richtiggehend "verwässert"! Sehr wahrscheinlich wichtige Zeit, die genutzt werden müßte, um den Karren überhaupt noch aus dem Dreck ziehen zu können!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischbestände?*



Sneep schrieb:


> Ich betone, das ist nur eine Theorie, ich habe dafür keine  Belege. Es würde mich interessieren, was ihr davon haltet und ob ihr ähnliches beobachtet habt.



Die Sache und der Grund sind eigentlich recht einfach zu klären:
Das globale Geo-Engineering zur optimierten Ausnutzungsgestaltung eines ausgelobten Klimawandels oder polemischer genannt - seit dem Propagandaminister AlGore: Klimaerwärmungskatastrophe.

Das Ausbringen der Grob- bis Nanopartikel an Polymeren, Aluminium-Flares und der Barium-Zusätze (aus Spaltungsrestprodukten?, Barium ist ganz besonders Restprodukt von Uranspaltung) bleibt eben nicht ohne Wirkung.
Die Wetterwirkungen kann jeder spüren, hat jeder gespürt - und sehen wenn er oder sie interessiert in den Himmel schaut.

Das genau solch kleine sehr hochentwickelte und chemisch sehr empfindliche Lebewesen wie Insekten darunter leiden und bei denen das auch noch sichtbar gut auffällt, weil sie eben Tracheenatmer ohne Verschlusskontrolle der Luftöffnungen sind und Direkteinleitung in das gesamte Organsystem haben.
Das ist dann für jedermann und jederfrau nachvollziehbar, vergleichbar wie Abgasschlauch in die Endkanäle der Lunge eingeführt und Gas drauf.



Sneep schrieb:


> ich habe dafür keine  Belege.


Belege werde ich auch nicht liefern.
Aber jeder hat immerhin noch Informationsfreiheit, wobei die im Internet nun zusehens schwinded.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischbestände?*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die Sache und der Grund sind eigentlich recht einfach zu klären:
> Das globale Geo-Engineering zur optimierten Ausnutzungsgestaltung eines ausgelobten Klimawandels oder polemischer genannt - seit dem Propagandaminister AlGore: Klimaerwärmungskatastrophe.
> 
> Das Ausbringen der Grob- bis Nanopartikel an Polymeren, Aluminium-Flares und der Barium-Zusätze (aus Spaltungsrestprodukten?, Barium ist ganz besonders Restprodukt von Uranspaltung) bleibt eben nicht ohne Wirkung.
> ...



Aber das wird man ja wohl noch sagen dürfen 

Äh Propagandaminister? Mach doch aus den Mücken nicht wieder einen politisierenden Elefanten.

Die Ausdrucksweise im Netz hat echt Potential mich sprachlos zu machen.


----------



## BERND2000 (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischbestände?*

Einzelne Veränderungen die mir vor Ort zuletzt Auffielen.
 In den stehenden Marschgewässern, wurden Jungfische von Brachse oder Rotaugen seltener, dem entgegen steht ein nun hohes Aufkommen von Moderlieschen und Bitterlingen.
 Ich kenne sie seit meiner Kindheit vom Senken, der Wandel ist schon krass.
 Einzelne Bitterling sah ich in 30 Jahren exakt 3 mal, heute dort überall massenhaft zu finden.

 In allen durchflossenen Gewässern nahm die Anzahl von Fischbrut deutlich ab, wo eigentlich wenn es nur am Kormoran liegen würde eher mit Zunahme und Nahrungsüberschuss zu rechen wäre.
 Auch dort nehmen Bitterling und Moderlieschen zu und selbst Brachsenbrut ist nicht mehr so häufig.
 Zeiht man da ein feines Netz durch, zeigt sich das dort auch unverändert wenig Futter ist, der Fischbestand also weiter angepasst blieb.  
 Toll ist das dort mit den Kleinkrebsen nicht, aber dort wo noch Wasserpflanzendickichte sind, finden sich Reichlich Insektenlaven und Kleinfische.

 Ja auch Ich bin der Meinung ds es die letzten 2-3 Jahre etwas besser wurde.
 Einige Spritzmittel wurden ja auch seit der Zeit verboten und andere stehen unter Beobachtung vieler Gegner.
 In diesem Fall, musste sich Deutschland teilweise dem Umweltbedenken der EU- Nachbarstaaten  anpassen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischbestände?*



Bobster schrieb:


> Alle möglichen Thesen hin- oder her,
> ausschlaggebend ist, das es zu viele Menschen gibt.
> Ganz einfach !
> ...und diese biologische Masse ist nicht regulierbar.
> ...


Die Insekten sterben aber nicht, weil es in Indien, Brasilien oder Bangladesch zu viele Menschen gibt. Deutschland selber ist nicht überbevölkert.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischbestände?*



Testudo schrieb:


> Äh Propagandaminister? Mach doch aus den Mücken nicht wieder einen politisierenden Elefanten.


Also, irgendwie bist du nicht ganz aktuell, die haben längst aufgerüstet zum bekannten Propagandapräsidenten ...

Da passt der Elefant im Porzellanladen schon sehr gut.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischbestände?*

@all
Dass es leider eine ganze und kaum überschaubare Palette an präsenten Schadfaktoren gibt, die sich gegenseitig mehr oder weniger unheilig ergänzen, gehört auch mit zur traurigen Wahrheit.

Die globalsten Verseuchungen kommen aber aus der Luft und kennen keine Grenzen, sondern höchstens unterschiedliche Wirkungen im regionalen Microklima. 

Z.B.: die großen Transportschiffe auf den Meeren fahren zu tausenden mit dem dreckigsten Treibstoff, dem Schweröl. 
Was wenige dieser "modernen" Großschiffe in die Lage versetzt mehr Dreck in die Atmosphäre (die war eben zum Atmen) abzugegen als alle Autos in DE und das angenommen in der Ausführung schlechtester Diesel.

Wäre jetzt aber wirklich saudoof, die Diesel werden verboten und der Dreck bleibt |kopfkrat und wie kaschiert man das?

Mit dem Wetter und Wolken und Regen kommt das aber hier quasi überall an, nur microklimatisch unterschiedlich, je nach chemischer Grundkontamination anders wirkend.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischbestände?*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> @all
> Dass es leider eine ganze und kaum überschaubare Palette an präsenten Schadfaktoren gibt, die sich gegenseitig mehr oder weniger unheilig ergänzen, gehört auch mit zur traurigen Wahrheit.
> 
> Die globalsten Verseuchungen kommen aber aus der Luft und kennen keine Grenzen, sondern höchstens unterschiedliche Wirkungen im regionalen Microklima.
> ...



Auch Emmissionen werden Auswirkungen haben, aber es ist durchaus wahrscheinlich, das hier lokale Quellen  größere Auswirkungen haben.

Es ist nie verkehrt zunächst vor der eigenen Haustür zu kehren und das anzugehen, was man auch mittelfristig selbst beeinflussen kann.


----------



## BERND2000 (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischbestände?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Die Insekten sterben aber nicht, weil es in Indien, Brasilien oder Bangladesch zu viele Menschen gibt. Deutschland selber ist nicht überbevölkert.



 Alles Länder wo man selbst gefährliche Großkatzen schützt um sie zu erhalten.

 Deutschland ist wohl längst zu dicht besiedelt und erreicht weiter steigende Bevölkerungsdichten.
 Noch nie lebten so viele Menschen in Deutschland.
 Vom Bevölkerungsrückgang oder Stillstand keine Spur mehr, voll auf Wachstum.

 Übersehen wird schnell, das Wir beim Arten und Naturschutz nicht vorankommen, sondern eher herumstolpern.
 Die Fischerei-Ges. sehen z.B Mindestmaße  vor um immer genügend Nachwuchs sich selbst erhaltene Fischbestände zu sichern.
 Oft ist aber längst Besatz und Totalschutz nötig geworden bei den vielen Anglern und Fischern.
 Selbst mit Besatz verstärkte Bestände reichen aber oft nicht mehr aus.
 Vermehrt wird immer mehr P&T-Besatz betrieben.
 Deutschland ist also nicht zu hoch besiedelt..


----------



## BERND2000 (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischbestände?*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Z.B.: die großen Transportschiffe auf den Meeren fahren zu tausenden mit dem dreckigsten Treibstoff, dem Schweröl.
> Was wenige dieser "modernen" Großschiffe in die Lage versetzt mehr Dreck in die Atmosphäre (die war eben zum Atmen) abzugegen als alle Autos in DE und das angenommen in der Ausführung schlechtester Diesel.
> 
> Wäre jetzt aber wirklich saudoof, die Diesel werden verboten und der Dreck bleibt |kopfkrat und wie kaschiert man das?
> ...



 Du bist am Thema vorbei...
 Aber auch bei den Schiffen und dem Diesel sind es nur zwei Dinge die durch deutsche Steuergesetzgebung lange gefördert wurden.
 Nicht wenige dieser Schiffe werden deutsche Eigentümer oder Beteiligungen haben, auch wenn sie keine deutsche Flagge führen.
 So wie eben die Energiewende nun die Agra-Industrialisierung weiter verschärfte und jeder weiterer E.U-Verwaltungsaufwand Großbetriebe fördert und Kleinbetriebe belastet.
 Vieles ist halt staatlich gefördert, auch wenn hoffentlich nicht mit Absicht.
 Subventionen und seien es nur Steuervorteile sind halt oft die Ursache von Fehlentwicklungen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischbestände?*

Sehe ja gleichermaßen die Vielfalt und Unübersichtlichkeit.

Aber die etwas größeren Insekten, vornehmlich Brummer, Schwebfliegen, Wespen, Bienen, Hummeln, usw., die ich nun immer mehr finde im Norden wie im Süden, halbtot oder ganztot, die weisen alle die Symptome einer inneren Vergiftung auf und einen teilweisen Zusammenbruch des Metabolismus, vergleichbar einer Nervenlähmung und Krämpfe im Endstadium. 
Zusammengerollt und verkrampft, muss kein schöner Tod gewesen sein.

Keine äußeren Dinge sind dort wirksam, keine Oberflächenkontaktgifte, Flecken oder Beschädigungen oder natürlichen Feinde. 
Und ins Insekt kommt etwas ohne Beschädigung eben durch die Tracheen. 

Seid Jahrmillionen gab es natürliche Ursachen wie Vulkanausbrüche, Methaneruptionen usw., das hat sie nicht niedergemacht. 
Nanopartikel, Polymerkraken und perfide Giftstoffe und Kombinationschemikalien usw. sind nicht in deren Abwehrplan eingebaut, das ist sicher. 
Wahrscheinlich werden aber durch Mutation besser angepasste Arten entstehen, nur wird sowas dauern und kommt für abhängige Arten zu spät. Also müssen diese wiederum mutieren ...

Aber lasst uns weiter Ausschau halten und Informationen gewinnen und zusammensammeln! :m
Sonst wird da keiner etwas für die Insekten und Fische tun.


----------



## Laichzeit (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischbestände?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sollte Insektensterben zu zurückgehenden Fischbeständen führen, können Nachhaltiker wegen mir senkrecht kotzen, dann wird man aber das Thema Besatz nochmal ganz anders diskutieren müssen..



Neben Fischen auch Mückenlarven und Krebschen besetzen?|kopfkrat|wavey:

Das Thema Besatz wird wegen fehlender Nahrung wohl kaum anders diskutiert. Der Besatz richtet sich nach der Ertragsfähigkeit  des Gewässers, alles darüber ist Hälterung bis zum Fang und hat in der Natur nichts verloren.


----------



## BERND2000 (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischbestände?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Neben Fischen auch Mückenlarven und Krebschen besetzen?|kopfkrat|wavey:
> 
> Das Thema Besatz wird wegen fehlender Nahrung wohl kaum anders diskutiert. Der Besatz richtet sich nach der Ertragsfähigkeit des Gewässers, alles darüber ist Hälterung bis zum Fang und hat in der Natur nichts verloren.



 So soll es zur Not sein.
 Eigentlich ist Besatz an sich halt schon ein Zeichen das man nachbessert und/oder eingreift.
 Ich denke die Praxis hat vielerorts längst die Theorie überholt.
 Besetzt wird was die Menschen meinen, was da schwimmen sollte.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischbestände?*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Sehe ja gleichermaßen die Vielfalt und Unübersichtlichkeit.
> 
> Aber die etwas größeren Insekten, vornehmlich Brummer, Schwebfliegen, Wespen, Bienen, Hummeln, usw., die ich nun immer mehr finde im Norden wie im Süden, halbtot oder ganztot, die weisen alle die Symptome einer inneren Vergiftung auf und einen teilweisen Zusammenbruch des Metabolismus, vergleichbar einer Nervenlähmung und Krämpfe im Endstadium.
> Zusammengerollt und verkrampft, muss kein schöner Tod gewesen sein.
> ...



Du scheinst mir ja ein richtiger Käferflüsterer zu sein:q

Also die Giftwirkung allein auf das Tracheensystem zu beschängen wird den Fraß- und Kontaktgiftig nicht gerecht. Aber auch in die Entwicklung der Larven greifen Stoffe gewollt und ungewollt ein und so kommen allerhand Insekten nicht mehr zur Metamorphose.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischbestände?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Neben Fischen auch Mückenlarven und Krebschen besetzen?|kopfkrat|wavey:
> 
> Das Thema Besatz wird wegen fehlender Nahrung wohl kaum anders diskutiert. Der Besatz richtet sich nach der Ertragsfähigkeit  des Gewässers, alles darüber ist Hälterung bis zum Fang und hat in der Natur nichts verloren.


Welche Natur? 
Wir haben doch praktisch abgesehen von ein paar kleinen Bächen und Waldtümpeln keinerlei natürlichen Gewässer mehr..

So wie Lachs, Maifisch und Stör in nicht natürlichen Gewässern gefördert werden, kann man sich durchaus Gedanken machen, wie sowohl Fischbestand wie Nährstoff/tiere gefördert werden könnten..

Es sei denn man meint, der Mensch/Angler hat eh nix an Gewässern verloren, ob der noch Fisch fängt oder nicht ist eh nebensächlich..

In einem Forum für Angler muss man aber mindestens darüber nachdenken dürfen, wie man das zukünftig FÜR Angler(fänge) handhabt, da das bisherige augenscheinlich nicht funktioniert....


----------



## Minimax (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischbestände?*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die Sache und der Grund sind eigentlich recht einfach zu klären:
> Das globale Geo-Engineering zur optimierten Ausnutzungsgestaltung eines ausgelobten Klimawandels
> [...]
> Das Ausbringen der Grob- bis Nanopartikel an Polymeren, Aluminium-Flares und der Barium-Zusätze (aus Spaltungsrestprodukten?, Barium ist ganz besonders Restprodukt von Uranspaltung) bleibt eben nicht ohne Wirkung.
> Die Wetterwirkungen kann jeder spüren, hat jeder gespürt - und sehen wenn er oder sie interessiert in den Himmel schaut.


 
 Meinst Du diese Sache mit den Flugzeugkondensstreifen?


----------



## Laichzeit (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischbestände?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So wie Lachs, Maifisch und Stör in nicht natürlichen Gewässern gefördert werden, kann man sich durchaus Gedanken machen, wie sowohl Fischbestand wie Nährstoff/tiere gefördert werden könnten..



Da stimme ich zu. Fischbestände und Fischnährtiere sollten gefördert werden. Aber einfach mehr Fisch einsetzen ist nicht der richtige Weg und auch nicht praktikabel. Stell dir mal vor, man möchte den Ertrag eines großen Stromes um nur einen kg pro Hektar erhöhen, wie viel man dazu besetzen muss. 
Zudem ist die Maßfischbesetzerei schon ein bisschen dekadent. Man setzt 500kg erstklassige Lebensmittel in einen See und fängt nur noch 300kg raus, da Angeln was mit Naturverbundenheit zu tun hat, oder so.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischbestände?*

Leute bitte..

Der letzte Insektenthread landete auch schon im allgemein- statt angelpolitischen.

Kann den gerne dahin verschieben, wenn das hier wieder losgeht.

Anglerforum hier - nicht (Allgemein)Politikforum

Danke..



PS:
Das mit maßigen Fischen besetzen sehen viele Biologen heute schon anders seit Kormoran und co - ist aber andere Debatte.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischbestände?*

@Testudo 

An der Sprache arbeite ich noch :m

Das sind im wesentlichen alles Blumen- oder Komposthaufenlander in einer gut gewachsenen und eben sichtbaren Größe, also keine Schädlinge und auch keine Agrarkampfgebiete. Oder im Wald/bergland sogar Wasserschutzgebiete.
Die giftspritzende Kleingärtnermafia ist auch nicht mehr sichtbar und hat hoffentlich die Nase selber voll.

An Stellen, wo sie nicht gleich weggefressen werden und dem Insektensucher auffallen, finde ich immer mehr von solchen sich oft noch voranschleppenden Insekten, denen nichts mehr hilft, also die sind nicht verdurstet und durch setzen auf eine Wasserblase oder durchnässt beim Regen an einem Halm rettbar. Sie sterben ganz langsam.


----------



## angler1996 (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischbestände?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Neben Fischen auch Mückenlarven und Krebschen besetzen?|kopfkrat|wavey:
> 
> Das Thema Besatz wird wegen fehlender Nahrung wohl kaum anders diskutiert. Der Besatz richtet sich nach der Ertragsfähigkeit des Gewässers, alles darüber ist Hälterung bis zum Fang und hat in der Natur nichts verloren.



ne nicht besetzen, aber jeder Grundstückseigener, davon sollte es auch hier ein paar geben, könnte aus nem englischen Rasen um sein Hütte, ne Wiese machen#h


----------



## angler1996 (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischbestände?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Welche Natur?
> Wir haben doch praktisch abgesehen von ein paar kleinen Bächen und Waldtümpeln keinerlei natürlichen Gewässer mehr..
> 
> So wie Lachs, Maifisch und Stör in nicht natürlichen Gewässern gefördert werden, kann man sich durchaus Gedanken machen, wie sowohl Fischbestand wie Nährstoff/tiere gefördert werden könnten..
> ...



 Nimm mirs nicht übel, ich bin bei Wiederansiedlungen auch vorsichtig, das bezieht sich aber auf die Wassertemperatur,
 der Rest , was Du schreibst unterstreicht nur, dass Ansiedlungsprojekte von Lachs , Äsche etc nicht im Neubesatz enden, sondern auch die Gewässerrahmenbedingungen sprich Futter für den Kleinfischbesatzlangfristig gesichert werden müssen, sprich Insekten und Larven#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischbestände?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> dass Ansiedlungsprojekte von Lachs , Äsche etc nicht im Neubesatz enden, *sondern auch die Gewässerrahmenbedingungen sprich Futter für den Kleinfischbesatzlangfristig gesichert werden müssen*, sprich Insekten und Larven#h



genau das schreib ich doch - unter der Prämisse für Angler und zum Angeln:


> So wie Lachs, Maifisch und Stör in nicht natürlichen Gewässern gefördert werden, kann man sich durchaus Gedanken machen, *wie sowohl Fischbestand wie Nährstoff/tiere gefördert werden könnten..*
> 
> Es sei denn man meint, der Mensch/Angler hat eh nix an Gewässern verloren, ob der noch Fisch fängt oder nicht ist eh nebensächlich..
> 
> In einem Forum für Angler muss man aber mindestens darüber nachdenken dürfen, wie man das zukünftig FÜR Angler(fänge) handhabt, da das bisherige augenscheinlich nicht funktioniert...


.


----------



## Sneep (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischbestände?*

Hallo,

Wir werden halt im AB immer philosophischer und durchdenken solche Fragen erst mal global.:q

Wenn der Insektenrückgang tatsächlich die Ursache für die zurückgehenden Fischbestände ist, was ja noch nicht feststeht, wird das die verschiedenen Arten unterschiedlich treffen. Wer hätte gedacht, dass das Rotauge einer der ganz grossen Verlierer sein wird.

Wenn sich hier Sorgen um den Lachs gemacht werden, auch wegen des Temperaturanstieges, muss man das sehr differenziert sehen. Lachse sind Kaltwasserfische, klar. 
Fakt ist aber, dass Jahre mit heißen, trockenen Sommern und Niedrigwasser die besten Überlebensraten und die größten Parrs ergeben.
Die Lachs Parrs waren die einzige Art, die gegenüber 2016 zugelegt hatten. In mehreren Bächen wurden Rekordmarken erreicht.
Die Erwärmung ist vorrangig ein Problem der Aufsteiger aus dem Meer.

Es ist also noch mit Überraschungen zu rechnen. Von ihrer Biologie her fürchte ich, dass die Äsche ebenfalls nicht zu den Gewinnern gehören  wird .Eine Äsche 0+ sollt zu Beginn der Winterzeit 17 cm haben.Das hatten in diesem Jahr nicht alle. 
Wir müssen noch 1-2 Jahre Daten sammeln um zu sehen, ob sich ein stabiler Trend abzeichnet, oder ob 2017 nur ein Ausrutscher war. Bestätigt sich der Trend, dann hat diese Entwicklung  bereits ein ungeahntes Tempo erreicht.  .

frohe Weihnachten allerseits

SnEEp


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischbestände?*



Sneep schrieb:


> Es ist also noch mit Überraschungen zu rechnen.


Das befürchte ich auch, allerdings nicht nur in Bezug auf Insekten.

Aber auch nicht umsonst hab ich das gefragt im Oktober schon:
Daten gesucht bez. Anteil Insekten an Biomasse in Gewässern

Denn unterschiedlicher Anteil bedeutet ja auch unterschiedliche Auswirkung..
Dass gerade in grundsätzlich nahrungsarmen Gewässertypen Fliegen(larven) eine große Rolle spielen, sieht man ja an Forellen/Äschenbächen. In nahrungsreicheren Gewässern gibts evtl. breitere Strukturen/Ausweichmöglichkeiten.

Zudem:
WELCHE Insekten fehlen eigentlich?
Nix gegen Bienen, aber die sind wohl weniger wichtig für Gewässer/Fische als z. B. Zuckmückenlarven..

Interessant wird wohl auch werden, welche Art der Bewirtschaftung/"Verbesserung" Wissenschaft und Staat wählen werden.

Denn erst durch die sind wir ja zur jetzigen Situation gekommen.

Dennoch haben die natürlich den Daumen drauf.

Viel interessanter (deswegen meine Frage nach dem Anteil der Insekten an der Biomasse) finde ich aber auch die Frage, wer oder was nimmt die nun augenscheinlich freiwerdende Nische der Insekten ein, und wie unterscheidet sich das nach Gewässertyp (s.o., daher Frage nach Insektenanteil)??

Oder gibt es die Nische schlicht nicht, weil die Gewässer mit Gewalt auf immer nahrungsärmer gedrückt wurden, so wie früher bedenkenlos alles mögliche eingeleitet wurde an Nährstoffe??

Und so einfach mangels Nährstoffen auch Nahrungsgrundlage für Insekten(larven) fehlt?

Ist es möglich, dass beide Extreme gleich dumm sind, nur von anderen Gruppen durchgezogen (also entweder alles vollmüllen/einleiten oder nix mehr an Nährstoffen ins Gewässer lassen wollen??)??

So oder so:
Und die fischereiliche Nutzung (Berufsfischer oder Angler) steht da lange hinter Verkehrsweg, Wasserkraft und bloss nicht haftbar sein als Staat oder Wissenschaft, oder auch schützerromantischen Träumereien von der Wiederherstellung von (nachhaltigen) Verhältnissen, als es 80 % weniger Menschen gab als heute:
Da muss man sich als Angler keine Illusion machen..

Das auseineinderdriften des Angelns in für Angler schlechte Gewässer in öffentlicher Hand (bzw. von denen unter entsprechenden Auflagen verpachtet) zu relativ geringen Preisen und privat bewirtschafteten Gewässern (ob Put and Take oder C+R oder Mischung) für die, welche sich das noch leisten können, wird sich wohl dann beschleunigen...

Bezahlen, um keine Fische zu fangen, das macht auch der letzte Verbands- und Vereinsgläubige irgendwann nicht mehr mit.

Insofern wusste ich schon, warum ich das schon im Oktober fragte, und auch Sneep hat durchaus recht zu fragen..

Bezahlen im doppelten Sinne (mit weniger Fisch oder mehr Kohle - im schlimmsten mehr Kohle für weniger Fisch) werden aber die Angler und Fischer diese einseitigen Nachhaltigkeitsfreilandversuche am Ende.

Interessanterweise sind die anglerisch attraktivsten Gewässer, die noch anständig Fisch produzieren, oft solche, wo Fischer noch die Finger drauf haben (Müritz als Beispiel).

Kippen die Insektenlarven in die Gewässer??

Oder sind wir hier wieder mal einfach auf der Alarmismusleiter eine Sprosse nach oben gestiegen?

Das ist für mich alles nur noch schwer nachvollziehbar, glauben kann man in meinen Augen keiner Seite (alle interessengeleitet) mehr irgendwas.. 

Nur uns Anglern fehlt eine Interessenvertretung, denen es um grundsätzlich noch  erfolgreich zu beangelnde Gewässer (denen MUSS ja immer laut Satzung der Naturschutz wichtiger sein, so agieren sie dann auch) geht und damit sind organisierte Sport- und Angelfischer nur Befehlsempfänger und keine Player im üblen Spiel..


----------



## Fruehling (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischbestände?*



Sneep schrieb:


> ...Wir müssen noch 1-2 Jahre Daten sammeln...



Wer ist "Wir"?


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischbestände?*

Achja, interessant in dem Zusammenhang mit Insektensterben evtl. auch noch:
http://www.kabsev.de/

Selbstverständlich auch 2017 durchgeführt..

Ob diese biologische Kriegsführung gegen Schnaken im Rhein mittels in der Negev gefundener Bakterien nun wirklich so der Bringer ist bei fortschreitendem Insektensterben, sollen andere beurteilen - war nur zur Info...


----------



## Taxidermist (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischbestände?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Achja, interessant in dem Zusammenhang mit Insektensterben evtl. auch noch:
> http://www.kabsev.de/
> 
> Selbstverständlich auch 2017 durchgeführt..
> ...



Es ist ja nicht etwa so, dass die Schnaken ausgerottet werden, sondern nur eingedämmt.
Es bleiben immer mehr als genug übrig!
Ich kann mich erinnern, als in einem Frühjahr vor ein paar Jahren der Hubschrauber kaputt war.
Das war das erste Mal, dass ich bei Einbruch der Dämmerung vom Wasser geflohen bin!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischbestände?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Es ist ja nicht etwa so, dass die Schnaken ausgerottet werden, sondern nur eingedämmt.
> Es bleiben immer mehr als genug übrig!



was sind mehr als genug? 
Wer legt das fest? 
Was sind mehr als genug in Zeiten von Insektensterben?

Nicht umsonst das unten dran:


> Ob diese biologische Kriegsführung gegen Schnaken im Rhein mittels in der Negev gefundener Bakterien nun wirklich so der Bringer ist bei fortschreitendem Insektensterben, sollen andere beurteilen - war nur zur Info...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischbestände?*

Man braucht da einfach mehr "Rhein-Guppys", eine selektierte fürs Klima und die Wasserwelt verträgliche Art mit massiver Vermehrung (heißt nicht umsonst auch Millionenfisch).

Und wiederum sehr guter Weiterverwertung im Futterkreislauf, das ist mit den aktuellen Guppys leider das Problem (im Gartenteich ausprobiert): Ultrabeliebte Gummibärchen für alles, auch Wasserkäfer, Libellenlarven, ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischbestände?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Es ist ja nicht etwa so, dass die Schnaken ausgerottet werden, sondern nur eingedämmt.
> Es bleiben immer mehr als genug übrig!



Noch ne für mich in dem (Zusammenhang) interessante Frage:
Warum geht das (eindämmen, nicht aber ausrotten) augenscheinlich auch für grün angehauchte Schützergesellschaft, Politik und Medien bei Schnaken problemlos ohne jeden  Aufschrei???

Nicht aber bei Kormoran, Otter, Robbe und Co???

Könnte man Heuchelei vermuten???

Wird sich das nun im Zuge von Insektensterben wandeln?

Ist Insektensterben der neue Klimawandel?

Sterben Insekten in ganz Europa gleich?

Fragen hab ich noch viele.......


----------



## Taxidermist (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischbestände?*

Inzwischen gibt es ja ein paar neue "Zugereiste", wie Tigermücke und Co. mit erheblichem Potenzial zur Verbreitung solch netter Krankheiten wie Dengue, Westnilfieber, Gelbfieber u.s.w..
Abgesehen davon, dass diese Rheinanliegergebiete historisch ohnehin Malaria verseucht waren.
Das will heute keiner mehr haben, zumal es eine einfache und biologisch weitesgehend verträgliche Bekämpfungsmaßnahme gibt!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischbestände?*



> Abgesehen davon, dass diese Rheinanliegergebiete historisch ohnehin Malaria verseucht waren.


Eben - zurück zu Vor-Kolumbus, wer da wohnen will, soll da durch müssen,oder ;-))))

Nochmal:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Noch ne für mich in dem (Zusammenhang) interessante Frage:
> Warum geht das (eindämmen, nicht aber ausrotten) augenscheinlich auch für grün angehauchte Schützergesellschaft, Politik und Medien bei Schnaken problemlos ohne jeden  Aufschrei???
> 
> Nicht aber bei Kormoran, Otter, Robbe und Co???
> ...



Und wer sagt "ungefährlich" - die gleichen, die das auch jahrelang bei DDT meinten, Contergan etc.??


----------



## Fruehling (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischbestände?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Nicht aber bei Kormoran, Otter, Robbe und Co???
> 
> Könnte man Heuchelei vermuten???...



Sicher nicht in diesem Zusammenhang. Wohl eher eine sinnvolle Unterscheidung zwischen Schnaken und warmblütigen Wirbeltieren. #q


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischbestände?*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Sicher nicht in diesem Zusammenhang. Wohl eher eine sinnvolle Unterscheidung zwischen Schnaken und warmblütigen Wirbeltieren. #q


Hier gehts doch nicht um Tier-, sondern um Naturschutzaspekte, oder?

Was soll da der Unterschied Insekten/Säugetiere?

Macht naturschutzfachlich am Ende doch gar nix aus, welche Sorte da zu viel oder zu wenig vorkommt, oder?

Höchstens noch im Zusammenhang, dass weniger Insekten weniger Futter für Säugetiere am Ende bedeuten könnten, und so alleine mit Insektenvernichtung beide Gruppen geschädigt werden.

Während bei Prädatorenreduktion sich ganze Systeme wieder erholen können (warum sonst wollen Schützer immer Angeln und Jagen verbieten - sollte das gar sinnlos sein?)...

Ist nur für Bambisyndromaten interessant..


----------



## Fruehling (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischbestände?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Eben - zurück zu Vor-Kolumbus...




Bis ins 20. Jahrhundert hinein!

http://www.badische-zeitung.de/ortenaukreis/malaria-wuetete-lange-zeit-am-oberrhein--89031673.html


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischbestände?*

Ich gebe mal einen Tipp ab. In 10 Jahren wird die Bekämpfung der Schnacken nicht mehr in dem Umfang stattfinden, weil man sich der Konsequenzen bewusst geworden ist.

Wenn Tiere in so großer Stückzahl vorkommen, und demzufolge die Zahl der Larven um ein vielfaches größer ist, als die der Adulten, ist doch klar, daß die Dezimierung sich auch dramatisch auf  deren Fressfeinde wie Fische, Amphibien, Singvögel und Fledertiere auswirkt. Und die sind ja wiederum Bestandteil der Nahrungskette.


----------



## Taxidermist (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischbestände?*



> Eben - zurück zu Vor-Kolumbus, wer da wohnen will, soll da durch müssen,oder ;-))))



Von wegen, "vor Kolumbus", dass ist gerade mal hundert Jahre her!
Der bekannte Wasserbauingeneur Tulla ist übrigens ironischerweise genau an dieser Krankheit verstorben.
Leider erst nach dem er den einstmals natürlichen Flussverlauf, zu einer kanalisierten, schiffbaren Abflussrinne umgewandelt hat!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischbestände?*



> Der bekannte Wasserbauingeneur Tulla ist übrigens ironischerweise genau an dieser Krankheit verstorben.


so ist halt die Natur (wenn man sie ernst nimmt):
Grausam, ohne Rücksicht auf Menschen..

Ihr wollt immer alles ausrotten (solang es nicht spendensammeltauglich ist)..

;-)))))


----------



## Fruehling (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischbestände?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Was soll da der Unterschied Insekten/Säugetiere?...



Mach einfach mal ne Anfrage, wo auch immer, und lasse dir erklären, worin auch aus naturschutzrechtlicher Sicht der Unterschied zwischen Wirbellosen und Warmblütern besteht. Ich dachte, das sei klar, sorry!


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischbestände?*

auf die Unterschiede (Nahrungskette etc.) hab ich ja schon hingewiesen..

Davon ab:
Es geht rein um Bestände bekämpfen für menschliche Belange.

Bei Insekten trotz Insektensterben in Ordnung.

Bei Kormoranen trotz Massenvermehrung nicht..

Wo ist der Unterschied?

Richtig, in der Heuchelei..

Bei Insekten mault kein Schützer, beim Kormoran schon...

Aber ich bin ja nur Angler und kein verkappter Schützer..

Gott sei Dank..........


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischbestände?*

Ein interessanter Bericht  in diesem Zusammenhang

Die Bekämpfung wird durchaus auch kritisch gesehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischbestände?*

hehehe - hatt ich nicht noch drauf hingewiesen wegen Zuckmücken??

DANKE für Link!! 

wie gesagt:
Heuchelei - bei Robben, Kormoran und Otter schreit die ganze Öffentlichkeit...

Bei Schnaken kriegens nur welche mit, die es interessiert ;-) 

Bambisyndromische Heuchelei ;-)))))


----------

